

Why I closed my Coinbase account after 10 days - richf

Two words: customer service. (or lack thereof)<p>I decided to dabble into the world of Bitcoin by creating a Coinbase account and buying a small amount of bitcoin. After the standard length of time required to verify my bank account, I placed an order. Few days later, my order was cancelled for being fraudulent (which it is not). After going back and forth with customer service, it&#x27;s been days and I still don&#x27;t have my order - so I closed my account. It&#x27;s a shame too as I really wanted to purchase some bitcoin. Oh well.<p>tl;dr - Closed Coinbase account after 10 days due to bad customer service.
======
correcthorse
Get a local wallet in your own computer/phone and use localbitcoins.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
You dodged a bullet there.

~~~
jorgem
Why is that?

